# Sucrose



## tangent (25/4/07)

What percentage of sugar do you use in your brews?
(ignore this please can jockeys)

What percentage, when and why?


----------



## Adamt (25/4/07)

Used 12% clear rock sugar in a big belgian OG1.085, and just recently used 11% sugar in a CPA clone. (EDIT) Both additions were at the start of the boil

The belgian had sugar to not overbody it (if that makes sense) with all the specialty grains used. The CPA clone has sugar because Coopers uses sugar. 

I think the use of a small amount of sugar (<20%) can be good for almost any full-strength and above beer if high-volume swilling is required or desired.


----------



## KillerRx4 (25/4/07)

Ive been using it regularly in my belgians. 
Usually between 10-20% & always at start of the boil.


----------



## PostModern (25/4/07)

I use up to 10% in most English Ales, IPA's, Porters, etc. Dries them out a touch. I add it at the start of boil, no reason, except so I don't forget to add it


----------



## Stuster (25/4/07)

Various sugars (including plain sugar) in amounts from nothing up to about 15% by extract in various beers. I mostly add it near the end of the boil to avoid losing any hop extraction, but the effect is probably fairly minimal really. I add white sugar to dry out the beer, leaving a slightly lighter body than with an all malt beer. Or at least that's the theory. I've never done a side-by-side test to prove that, but the beers made with sugar seem to disappear somehow. :unsure:


----------



## blackbock (25/4/07)

I'm with Stuster on this. I add sugar somewhere after the mash, but definitely before fermenter. But depending on the beer as well, eg. For my last brew, an APA, I wanted good hop utilisation, so in went the sugar about 10 minutes before end of boil.


----------



## kook (25/4/07)

I normally add my (plain white) sugar at 10 mins, along with any whirlfloc.

Depending on what I'm making, I normally wont go past 10-15%. But if it was appropriate I'd go as high as 25% if I wanted to make something like a malt liquor (have no idea why I would though!).


----------



## razz (25/4/07)

Use it to achieve gravity if I missed out on typical efficiency. I also use it in british bitter etc. to achieve a lower final gravity.


----------



## dicko (25/4/07)

Adamt said:


> Used 12% clear rock sugar in a big belgian OG1.085, and just recently used 11% sugar in a CPA clone. (EDIT) Both additions were at the start of the boil
> 
> The belgian had sugar to not overbody it (if that makes sense) with all the specialty grains used. The CPA clone has sugar because Coopers uses sugar.
> 
> I think the use of a small amount of sugar (<20%) can be good for almost any full-strength and above beer if high-volume swilling is required or desired.



I have never made a Belgian so I wont comment.
But, A CPA is not a CPA without sugar.
I use 14.4% preboiled with some citric acid. EG if I use 600 gr sugar I bring it to a light boil ( just above simmer) for 25 mins with 600 mls of water and a pinch of citric acid. I then add it too the boil at 20 mins before flameout. I dont want the sugar solution to turn colour while inverting it with citric acid for the CPA.
BTW a CPA is not a CPA if you dont use a yeast cultured from a CPA bottle.
I have experimented with small amounts of sugar additions in other brews but it generally is not true to style.
I have to agree that a small sugar addition makes for a swiller if you use most of the ale yeasts.
When all things are taken into account, I guess we all know why the Germans didn't allow sugar in their beers.

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (25/4/07)

dicko said:


> I use 14.4% preboiled with some citric acid. EG if I use 600 gr sugar I bring it to a light boil ( just above simmer) for 25 mins with 600 mls of water and a pinch of citric acid. I then add it too the boil at 20 mins before flameout. I dont want the sugar solution to turn colour while inverting it with citric acid for the CPA.
> BTW a CPA is not a CPA if you dont use a yeast cultured from a CPA bottle.
> I have experimented with small amounts of sugar additions in other brews but it generally is not true to style.
> I have to agree that a small sugar addition makes for a swiller if you use most of the ale yeasts.
> When all things are taken into account, I guess we all know why the Germans didn't allow sugar in their beers.



Personally, I don't see the need to invert the sugar. MHB's posts (#20 and 29) on this page are an excellent explanation of why.

Also, can't really agree that the non-use of sugar is why Germans make good beer. Firstly, this article. Especially point 3 in the table half way down. Also, see British and Belgian beers. Not all are good, but there are some great beers made that include sugar. :chug: 

Agree about the Coopers. Doing an Aussie Ale right now and I'm going to use the White Labs Australian Ale yeast. :super:

Edited for poor grammar.


----------



## James Squire (25/4/07)

Used 5% in an Aussie Ale today. 

I've been known to use anything up to 15% before but only really in my drier, lighter bodied brews. I wouldn't go any more than 15% for my tastes. 5% - 10% really helps acheive a cracking dry finish on my "Aussie" style ales.

I always add at 15mins remaining in the boil. 

JS


----------



## Adamt (25/4/07)

dicko said:


> BTW a CPA is not a CPA if you dont use a yeast cultured from a CPA bottle.



Damn straight! Why would anyone bother with attempting a clone without it? :beerbang:


----------



## Kai (28/4/07)

Time to dust off my favourite answer, it depends (on the stye of beer).

I could see myself using anywhere up to a third maybe.


----------



## deebee (28/4/07)

Stuster said:


> Personally, I don't see the need to invert the sugar. MHB's posts (#20 and 29) on this page are an excellent explanation of why.



Just took that linkus to MHB's posts on sugar. Musta missed that first time round. Great reading.


----------

